# April Fools Boer Show Info! Located in WA State!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Attention Boer breeders, goat lovers or dairy breeders who are looking into getting Boers: The April Fools Boer show is in less than two weeks! We'd love to see all you TGS members from WA and surrounding areas there! This show is going to be awesome and there is lots of fun things to do besides the show! For more info please visit :http://www.cascadebga.org/id8.html

If you are already planning on going, let me know! It would be fun to meet you there! And if you have been to this show before (I haven't) post about what you thought about it!  

* Here is some info off the CBGA website: *

*2013 April Fools Boer Goat Weekend*
*Sponsored by Cascade Boer Goat Association*
*April 20 & 21, 2013 Kittitas Valley Event Center, Ellensburg, WA*​
This is the annual CBGA Boer Goat Weekend! There will be fantastic Educational *Seminars*, the *Champion Market Goat Pen Sale* for 4H & FFA youth to purchase their wethers at, special *Prospect Wether* *Jackpot* *classes* for youth under 18 years of age, two sanctioned *ABGA shows* special *Group classes* for fun, an opportunity to have your ABGA-registered goats *inspected* by the ABGA judges, and a GREAT *fundraising Raffle!* 
*Lots of Variety:*

*Be sure to get there early to see the Herding Dog demonstration by Terry Parker and herding dog extraordinaire Jeri @ 7:30am*

*FAMACHA by Susan Kerr*

*Blood Draws by Richard and Sandy, Richard and Sandy's Boer Goat Farm*

*Kidding questions & Tubing by Cary Heyward, Lynx Hollow Boer Goats*

*Bottle Baby Care & Management from Birth to Weaning by Leslie Bader-Robinson, Leaning Tree Boer Goats*

*Boer Goat Structure by Shelby Armstrong, Dash Acres Boer Goats*

*Choosing a Market Wether by Patti Gylling, Lookout Mountain Boer Goats*

*Market Goat Management by Patti Gylling, Lookout Mountain Boer Goats*

*Showmanship by Alyse Armstrong, Dash Acres Boer Goats and Sheridan Lantz Rizing Moon Boer Goats and Ben Fredrickson*

*Hoof Trimming by Terry Brown, Capriole Boer Goats*

*Fitting and Clipping by Crystal and Maddie Fenton, Dust Devil Boer Goats*


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Will be going next year most likely! good luck to all who enter!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

RNSH One Four Richie (sire is RNSH Mr Rich who Crossroads owns) will be there & I signed up for the seminars, would love to meet anybody coming!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see him there Nancy! I am REALLY hoping Rich will become ennobled at this show!! After Four is inspected, Rich will be one point away! I don't know how many of his kids are coming though... hopefully Sandy will bring some of his girls who did well last year and the year before.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He's the only one Im taking. Yeah hopefully they will bring Mr Rich off spring.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I can't wait to go but can't help feeling behind on things I need.. I ordered some clippers from amazon and received them on Thursday well it didn't work so sent it back and still haven't heard back from them.. 
I put vacation for that weekend I hope it stays approved as its been super busy at my job lately. Maybe I'm just scared things won't work out. 

And as I'm typing this I remember I haven't bought a lead chain or anything lol I am feeling pretty nervous now that the date is starting to get closer.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

NavaBoer no worries. Just come if you can somone including me will loan you a lead chain.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, I'm sure there will be plenty of people who will be more than willing to help out! No worries!!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome nancy and crossroads that's makes me feel a lot more comfortable as I've never been to a show and don't know exactly what I need.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, you're just where we started out 7 years ago! We showed up to our first show with two goats... neither were even registered!! We stared at the poor superintendent blankly when she asked to see their papers&#8230;.. 

We had no clue what to do or how to show... but I will never forget how helpful, friendly and kind just about everyone was! Before we could blink we had a loaned stand, clippers and soap... and a show collar! It was amazing.Those people there were so nice.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow great story. I giggled at the no papers part sorry, but if it wasn't for the goatspot I would have probably done the same lol glad to see us goat people can be so friendly


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nava we have awesome goat people here.

My favorite story is when my mentor & I stayed in my daughters ripped up old tent trailer & there was a spring freeze during a show.
I didnt know these folks from Adam but they offered their place.I almost cried with thankfulness just climbing into thier truck out of the biting wind.
We have since become great friends.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Well darn! I am pretty sure I cant make that drive! Lol good luck to everyone! TAke lots of photos for those of us who can not make it!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

That is great nancy never know when you'll make a new friend right? 
That's one thing I've noticed about the north west though, no shortage of friendly people here  

I lived in Massachusetts for a year and I can tell you they weren't as nice over there lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Heehee. I still laugh about our first show experience! The best part though is that our unregistered 75% flea bag of a buck that we brought (and they graciously allowed us to show) ... had a split teat!!! We said "a what?" 

Awww, too bad Amber! Come on, it's not THAT far!! Hehe.  We are the official photographers for the champ pics... I'm a little nervous about that, but I'll post some of the ones I get permission for later hopefully after the show!  I am so excited about it!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I won't be able to make it this year unfortunately. Saving money for a particular goat. I hope everyone makes it safe and sound, enjoys each other and does very well! Most definately post pics when you all get back.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Why'd you all stop using this thread?? Aren't you guys excited? I can't wait  
Got my shears today and am testing them out tomorrow. Can't wait for the weekend!!


----------



## Biancak89 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Do you have to bring a goat?*

This sounds like a lot of fun but do you have to bring a goat to show or can I just come and take look and see what up? I have 2 boer females that I bought when I knew absolutle nothing about goats. The lady I bought them from said they would be culled if I didn't get them so how could I refuse. They are now my girls and actually remind me of daughters in so many ways. I would love to go see the sale. I have never seen anything like a farm related event like this as I am a born city girl.:whatgoat:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Biancake89. No certainly not! Come on over! You don't need to have a goat there to come.  There are several very good seminars going on on Saturday. There is a $15 fee to register at the door.  

I was thinking I'd bump this up again NavaBoer.  It's 3:30am and I have been laying in bed for an hour wide awake all excited about tomorrow, when we head down there REALLY early.... I made the mistake of thinking about how much packing I need to do today....  It will be nice to meet you! Not sure how we'll recognize each other as I don't even know your name! I'm Victoria and my sister and I will be showing for Leaning Tree Boers. I'll have a jacket that says "Crossroads Boer Goats" on it too...  

Oh BTW, if you would still like me to show Jack, just let me know.  I know Leslie has a 12-16 month buck we'll be showing, but if Jack will be in that class too there will be one of us available who could show him...


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Of course you can come without goats. Come and have fun with everyone 
Also you'll meet a lot of people from around your area.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Gee wiz you're up early too!! ^


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I was actually sitting here thinking that all of you are up early!!! Lol its only 5:42 am here so it is even earlier there!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I was thinking I'd bump this up again NavaBoer.  It's 3:30am and I have been laying in bed for an hour wide awake all excited about tomorrow, when we head down there REALLY early.... I made the mistake of thinking about how much packing I need to do today....  It will be nice to meet you! Not sure how we'll recognize each other as I don't even know your name! I'm Victoria and my sister and I will be showing for Leaning Tree Boers. I'll have a jacket that says "Crossroads Boer Goats" on it too...
> 
> Oh BTW, if you would still like me to show Jack, just let me know.  I know Leslie has a 12-16 month buck we'll be showing, but if Jack will be in that class too there will be one of us available who could show him...


I know I can't sleep either!! How come you are going tomorrow?

My name is Gino Nava I figured everyone still remembered me from the show your face thread lol
I haven't paid fees or anything like that hopefully everything will be fairly smooth when I show up on Saturday morning 
I'm not sure how I want to do things yet with jack lol I'm kind of scared he won't lead as well as I hope. He leads fine here with me alone but haven't seen him in the show ring. Ill let you give him a test run and see what you think, yeah?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We have goats to wash and are friends with the "superintendent" (?) people (Sandy and Leslie). So... there is lots to be done for set up and what not.  

I'll got look through the show your face thread again and see if I can find you.  

I could work with him a little and see what he does. I'll tell you one thing though, I am not used to working with big bucks. Except Rich, but he doesn't really count as he is an angel to work with!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I know I noticed he is well mannered from the videos you've posted  
Jack will lead but he is always trying to eat your clothes after you stop  maybe I'm just not using the correct lead. I don't mind blnot winning or anything I just want to go have fun and experience this.

This is the picture I posted on that thread of me and my wife she will be with me on Saturday  that is how I look now (sometimes I let my hair grow out long but I cut it two weeks ago)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Great picture! Thanks.  I found the pics on the SYF thread too. What a beautiful family you have! 

Heehee.  Jack sounds like fun... can't wait to meet him.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you! About how many people do you think will be there? I don't know what to expect lol
I hope I get to meet everyone from the goatspot that goes


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

A LOT! I counted 11 farms that I know... at least 4 from TGS!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh man last I heard the place is packed! Gino I'd like to meet you too but be forewarned my mind will be focused on what im doing so I wont be real friendly.
Gotta get last minute stuff together. All Im bringing is Darlin & he has more stuff than I do!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I wish I could go, I can't believe it's time already. I can't wait to see the pictures!!!! Good luck everyone. I'll be stopping in hoping for regular updates until the end of the show. Gotta get out and milk right now.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

@nancy totally understandable 


I washed jack today and clipped him a bit but will leave the real clipping for Elensburg ill probably wash him over there again. I couldn't resist I'm just so impatient. Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wish I could go! I'm on the other side of the state.. Don't think my parents would take me! LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe next year Sydney!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Is everyone who is going participating in the seminars?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know? I would assume a lot of them.... 

Okay we're off! See you all soon!!!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Victoria did you get a chance to see jack? I left him there and I feel terrible....
I'm at work now I get out at 6am and will head there as soon as I get out. I can't wait to see rich and everybody else's bucks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Gino... we just got back! Hoping you all made it home safe. Sure was a fun weekend! Jack was so beautiful.  I can't believe what an awesome job you did clipping him!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I bet you guys slept well last night. Dragging those tanks of Leslie's over from the draft horse barn for two days straight has to wear you out! And of course you had to show each goat two or three times because half of them were in the drives! Ha. Do you still have ribbons stuck in your pockets? I hope Leslie took good care of you guys.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Ok results and pictures please


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tracy I put a thread with results in show circuit. I forgot a few but that was most of them! 

Yea Tim... we got home about 11 last night and slept VERY well.  What a weekend!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks glad you liked my newbie work lol you guys did really great in the show ring good job to both you and your sister and congrats to Leslie for all those wins 

Did mr rich become ennobled?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You're welcome.  If I didn't know you were new to showing I wouldn't know.  You did and awesome job! 

I don't think so... those classes were so competative. The Rich kids that were there placed well, but not good enough I don't think.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Did mr rich become ennobled?


I tried. Fearless got a second on Sunday. If there were only three more goats in the class. There were eight. 11 are needed to give points for second.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well darn!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Did mr rich become ennobled?


Update. I think he did. Just looked at the results for Saturday and a
0-3 FB doe named Blue Fields Chiffon (10597815) placed second. I
think there was 17 in the class so 2nd should get five points. Yep.
That's a Mr. Rich. Will need to be inspected at 10 months, but there is the five pointer you needed, Victoria.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Update. I think he did. Just looked at the results for Saturday and a
> 0-3 FB doe named Blue Fields Chiffon (10597815) placed second. I
> think there was 17 in the class so 2nd should get five points. Yep.
> That's a Mr. Rich. Will need to be inspected at 10 months, but there is the five pointer you needed, Victoria.


bump


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whooo hooo! That's great! Yeah! Thanks for letting me know.  

Where did you see the results? I'd love to see them too. We bought a % paint doe from Leslie who placed 1st out of 16, 3rd out of 16 and grand junior champ. I keep checking online to see how many points she earned but it hasn't shown up yet...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Whooo hooo! That's great! Yeah! Thanks for letting me know.
> Where did you see the results? I'd love to see them too. We bought a % paint doe from Leslie who placed 1st out of 16, 3rd out of 16 and grand junior champ. I keep checking online to see how many points she earned but it hasn't shown up yet...


The preliminary results were posted on the CBGA yahoo group.
I don't think they are on the ABGA website yet.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay thanks...


----------



## RedWhiteBlueBoers (May 29, 2013)

Will someone please post the link to the Yahoo Group chat for CBGA, we've searched and are unable to find it. Thanks


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Are you members with CBGA? We are going to join here soon as that is the only way to access the yahoo group.


----------



## RedWhiteBlueBoers (May 29, 2013)

We've been members for about six months now.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

RedWhiteBlueBoers said:


> We've been members for about six months now.


I would contact Crystal Fenton at [email protected]

Do you have a Yahoo account? You will need to have one of those.
http://groups.yahoo.com/
Click "sign up" if you don't.


----------

